# Getting ripped, I mean ripped!



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

Right, I'm gonna have to prepare myself for getting ripped, I'm aiming to do this in 2 months, now, I want around 4% bodyfat, perhaps lower, how do those pros do this? so every ripple of muscle shows up. Basically my routine is gonna consist of:

Fat burner tabs (Hot rox or tight by san nutri)

Cardio in morning before eating. (1 hour)

Carb drop to 50gram a day

Calorie drop to 1500kcals a day

Protien up to 300-400grams a day

vitamins suppliments

Cardio after work (1 hour)

Maybe, just maybe, do tren and EQ cycle (4-6 weeks)

If anyone else has extra ideas on this, or if I have listed something wrong, it would be much appreciated, I'm not doing this now, just making sure I have everything spot on before I start, I'm not bothered about slight muscle loss as I will be over what I want by the time I finish this cycle anyways, I hope


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

good luck mate will be taking notes fromw hatu have sed above for my cutting that will be in about 2 months

how much you at now bf %?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

I think around 13-14%, all my upper body is low bodyfat, is just the fat on my belly and back that is putting it up,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey bro some HGH will trim the tummy down loads and the gains that you get from that is perminant.

The wallet will take a serious hit but it is good stuff.

I feel safe taking it and like the subtle gains from it.

You can get it about 1/4 the cost as me maybe even cheaper. The guys on this board take like 10-12 IU's

Man that is crazy but it does strip the fat off really nice and you dont even have to diet.

I would suggest though that when you get off the HGH to not eat as much food as before or you will get the stomach back like a boomerang


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Insanity
> 
> *Cardio in morning before eating. (1 hour)*
> 
> ...


Hey Insane, 300-400 grams of protein comes out to 1200-1600 calories in protein alone, the 50 grams of carbs come out to another 200 calories and that dosn't even count the fat grams, which are 9 calories per gram of fat. So that comes out to 1400-1800. I would do 3000 calories a day.

I would take in more calories than that. I would also back off on the carbs but start off with 20 percent drop then go to 30 then 40 then 50. That will keep it coming off. Also carbs arent the issue if you know what carbs to consume and not to consume. I will get back with a better aproach. 

Ok here is a link on the glycimic load of carbs. It is missing peaches which are real low. Try to keep it under 50. I will edit this post and when I am done it will be complete. 

http://www.naturalchoicesforyou.com/site/680805/page/222881


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Glycemic Index (GI)

A chart that ranks foods by comparing the effect they have on your blood sugar to pure glucose (sugar, enters your blood stream immediately). The higher a food ranks on the glycemic index, the more glucose that food will send to your bloodstream (and the more insulin your pancreas must produce to transport that glucose to cells). With more insulin produced, your body is more likely to store fat. Therefore, foods high on the glycemic index are considered more fattening than foods lower on the index.

RATING . . . . . FOOD ITEM

110 . . . . . . . . . MALTOSE

100 . . . . . . . . . GLUCOSE

98 . . . . . . . . . . Potato, Russet, Baked

97 . . . . . . . . . . Parsnips

92 . . . . . . . . . . Carrots

87 . . . . . . . . . . Honey

80 . . . . . . . . . . Potato, Instant Mashed

80 . . . . . . . . . . Cornflakes

72 . . . . . . . . . . Whole Wheat Bread

72 . . . . . . . . . . White Rice

70 . . . . . . . . . . Potato, White

69 . . . . . . . . . . White Bread

68 . . . . . . . . . . Mars Bar

67 . . . . . . . . . . Shredded Wheat

66 . . . . . . . . . . Swiss Museli

66 . . . . . . . . . . Brown Rice

64 . . . . . . . . . . Raisins

64 . . . . . . . . . . Beets

62 . . . . . . . . . . Bananas

59 . . . . . . . . . . SUCROSE

59 . . . . . . . . . . Sweet Corn

59 . . . . . . . . . . Pastry

51 . . . . . . . . . . Bran

51 . . . . . . . . . . Green Peas

51 . . . . . . . . . . Potato Chips

51 . . . . . . . . . . Sweet Potato

50 . . . . . . . . . . White Spaghetti

49 . . . . . . . . . . Oatmeal

45 . . . . . . . . . . Grapes

42 . . . . . . . . . . Whole Grain Rye Bread

42 . . . . . . . . . . Whole Wheat Spaghetti

40 . . . . . . . . . . Orange

39 . . . . . . . . . . Apples

38 . . . . . . . . . . Tomatos

36 . . . . . . . . . . Ice Cream

36 . . . . . . . . . . Chick-Peas

36 . . . . . . . . . . Lima Beans

36 . . . . . . . . . . Yogurt

34 . . . . . . . . . . Milk, Whole

32 . . . . . . . . . . Milk, Skim

29 . . . . . . . . . . Kidney Beans

29 . . . . . . . . . . Lentils

34 . . . . . . . . . . Pears

28 . . . . . . . . . . Sausages

26 . . . . . . . . . . Peaches

26 . . . . . . . . . . Grapefruit

25 . . . . . . . . . . Plums

23 . . . . . . . . . . Cherries

20 . . . . . . . . . . FRUCTOSE

15 . . . . . . . . . . Soybeans

13 . . . . . . . . . . Peanuts


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you really want to make some radical gains keep it as close to 1 as possible. Note, ice cream is not as bad as you think. Now if you add fat to carbs then it makes it even harder for the carbs to spike. Protein would rate second to fat. So what am I saying. Eat your protein, eat your omega 3 fats, and keep the glycemic spiking carbs down to a minimum and you will have the ripped body that you have always wanted. If you pick a low glycemic carb and it has high fiber in it then it almost become a negative. For instance, strawberrys, celary, and cucumbers are best. You can eat them to your hearts content and still dont count as calories. Yes you will loose.

THE GLYCEMIC INDEX For Selected Foods

RAPID INDUCERS OF INSULIN:

Glycemic index greater than 100%

Glycemic index = 100%: White bread

Glycemic index between 70-99%

MODERATE INDUCERS OF INSULIN

Glycemic index between 40-69%

REDUCED INDUCERS OF INSULIN

Glycemic index between 10-39%

Food-based list:

BAKERY PRODUCTS

Cake, angel food........................95

Cake, banana, made with sugar...........67

Cake, banana, made without sugar........79

Cake, flan..............................93

Cake, pound.............................77

Cake, sponge............................66

Croissant...............................96

Crumpet.................................98

Donut...................................108

Muffins.................................88

Pastry..................................84

Pizza, cheese...........................86

Waffles.................................109

BEVERAGES

Cordial, orange.........................94

Lucozade................................136

Soft drink, Fanta.......................97

BREADS

Bagel, white............................103

Barley kernel bread.....................66

Barley flour bread......................95

Bread stuffing..........................106

Hamburger bun...........................87

Kaiser rolls............................104

Melba toast.............................100

Oat kernel bread........................93

Oat bran bread..........................68

Rye Kernel bread........................66

Pumpernickel............................71

Rye flour bread.........................92

Linseed rye bread.......................78

Wheat bread, white......................101

French baguette.........................136

Wheat bread, high fiber.................97

Wheat bread, Wonderwhite................112

Wheat bread, gluten free................129

Wheat bread, wholemeal flour............99

Whole-wheat snack bread.................105

Pita bread, white.......................82

Semolina bread..........................92

Bulger bread............................75

Mixed grain bread.......................69

Fruit loaf..............................67

BREAKFAST CEREALS

All-bran................................60

Bran Buds...............................75

Bran Chex...............................83

Breakfast bar...........................109

Cheerios................................106

Cocopops................................110

Corn Bran...............................107

Corn Chex...............................118

Cornflakes..............................119

Cream of Wheat..........................100

Crispix.................................124

Golden Grahams..........................102

Grapenuts...............................96

Post Flakes.............................114

Life....................................94

Muesli..................................80

Nutri-grain.............................94

Oat Bran................................78

Porridge................................87

Pro Stars...............................102

Puffed Wheat............................105

Red River Cereal........................70

Rice Bran...............................27

Rice Bubbles............................128

Rice Chex...............................127

Rice Krispies...........................117

Shredded Wheat..........................99

Special K...............................77

Sultana Bran............................74

Sustain.................................97

Team....................................117

Total...................................109

Wheat Biscuits..........................100

CEREAL GRAINS

Barley..................................49

Buckwheat...............................78

Bulgur..................................68

Couscous................................93

Maize...................................98

Sweet corn..............................78

Taco shells.............................97

Millet..................................101

Rice, white.............................83

Rice, white, low amylose................126

Rice, white, high amylose...............83

Rice, brown.............................79

Rice, Sunbrown Quick....................114

Rice, Mahatma Premium...................94

Rice, Pedle.............................109

Rice, Calrose...........................124

Rice, instant, boiled 6 min.............128

Rice, instant, boiled 1 min.............65

Rice, parboiled.........................68

Rice, parboiled, high amylose...........69

Rice, parboiled, low amylose Pelde......124

Rice, specialty.........................78

Rice, wild, Saskatchewan................81

Rye.....................................48

Tapioca, boiled with milk...............115

Wheat kernels...........................59

Wheat, quick cooking....................77

COOKIES

Digestives..............................84

Graham Wafers...........................106

Arrowroot...............................95

Morning Coffee cookies..................113

Oatmeal.................................79

Rich Tea cookies........................79

Shredded Wheatmeal......................89

Shortbread..............................91

Vanilla Wafers..........................110

CRACKERS

Breton Wheat Crackers...................96

Jatz....................................79

Puffed Crispbread.......................116

Rice Cakes..............................110

High Fibre Rye Crispread................93

Sao.....................................100

Stoned Wheat Thins......................96

Water Crackers..........................102

DAIRY FOODS

Ice cream...............................87

Ice cream, low fat......................71

Milk, full fat..........................39

Milk, skim..............................46

Milk, chocolate, sugar sweetened........49

Milk, chocolate, artifically sweet......34

Milk + 30 g bran........................38

Milk + custard + starch + sugar.........61

Yogurt, low fat, fruit sugar sweet......47

Yogurt, low fat, artifically sweet......20

Yogurt, unspecified.....................51

FRUIT AND FRUIT PRODUCTS

Apple...................................54

Apple juice.............................58

Apricots................................44

Banana..................................77

Cherries................................32

Fruit cocktail..........................79

Grapefruit..............................36

Grapefruit juice........................69

Grapes..................................66

Kiwifruit...............................75

Mango...................................80

Orange..................................63

Orange juice............................74

Pawpaw..................................83

Peach, fresh............................60

Peach, canned...........................67

Pear, fresh.............................53

Pear, canned............................63

Pineapple...............................94

Pineapple juice.........................66

Plum....................................55

Raisins.................................91

Rockmelon...............................93

Sultanas................................80

Watermelon..............................103

LEGUMES

Baked beans, canned.....................69

Beans, dried, not specified.............40

Beans, dried, P. vulgaris...............100

Black-eyed beans........................59

Broad beans (fava beans)................113

Butter beans............................44

Butter beans + 5 g. sucrose.............43

Butter beans + 10 g. sucrose............44

Butter beans + 15 g. sucrose............77

Chick peas (garbanzo beans).............47

Chick peas, canned......................60

Chick peas, curry, canned...............58

Haricot/navy beans......................54

Kidney beans............................42

Kidney beans, autoclaved................49

Kidney beans, canned....................74

Lentils, not specified..................41

Lentils, green..........................42

Lentils, green, canned..................74

Lentils, red............................36

Lima beans, baby, frozen................46

Pinto beans.............................55

Pinto beans, canned.....................64

Romano beans............................65

Soya beans..............................25

Soya beans, canned......................20

Split peas, yellow, boiled..............45

PASTA

Capellini...............................64

Fettuccine..............................46

Gnocchi.................................95

Instant noodles.........................67

Linguine................................65

Macaroni................................64

Macaroni and Cheese.....................92

Ravioli, durum, meat filled.............56

Spaghetti, protein enriched.............38

Spaghetti, white........................59

Spaghetti, boiled 5 min.................52

Spaghetti, durum........................78

Spaghetti, wholemeal....................53

Spirali, durum..........................61

Star pastina............................54

Tortellini, cheese......................71

Vermicelli..............................50

Rice pasta, brown.......................131

ROOT VEGETABLES

Beets...................................91

Carrots.................................101

Parsnips................................139

Potato, instant.........................118

Potato, baked...........................121

Potato, new.............................81

Potato, Pontiac, boiled.................80

Potato, Prince Edward Island............87

Potato, white, not specified............80

Potato mashed...........................100

Potato, steamed.........................93

Potato, microwaved......................117

Potato, white, Ontario..................85

French fries............................107

Sweet potato............................77

Swede (rutabaga)........................103

Yam.....................................73

SNACK FOOD AND CONFECTIONARY

Jelly beans.............................114

Life Savers.............................100

Chocolate...............................70

Mars Bar................................97

Muesli Bars.............................87

Popcorn.................................79

Corn chips..............................105

Potato crisps...........................77

Peanuts.................................21

Pretzels................................116

SOUPS

Black bean soup.........................92

Green pea soup, canned..................94

Lentil soup, canned.....................63

Split pea soup..........................86

Tomato Soup.............................54

SUGARS

Honey...................................104

Fructose................................32

Glucose.................................137

Glucose tablets.........................146

Maltose.................................150

Sucrose.................................92

Lactose.................................65

VEGETABLES

Peas, dried.............................32

Marrowfat, dried........................56

Peas, green.............................68

Pumpkin.................................107

Sweet corn..............................78

INDIGENOUS FOODS

PIMA INDIAN:

Acorns stewed with venison..............23

Cactus jam..............................130

Corn hominy.............................57

Fruit leather...........................100

Lima beans broth........................51

Mesquite cakes..........................36

Tortilla................................54

White teparies broth....................44

Yellow teparies broth...................41

SOUTH AFRICAN:

Brown beans.............................34

Gram dal (chana dal)....................7

Maize meal porridge, unrefined..........101

Maize meal porridge, refined............106

MÕfino wild greens......................97

MEXICAN:

Black beans.............................43

Brown beans.............................54

Nopal prickly pear cactus...............10

ASIAN INDIAN:

Baisen chapati..........................39

Bajra...................................82

Banana, unripe, steamed 1 hr............100

Barley chapati..........................61

Bengal gram dal (chana dal).............16

Black gram..............................61

Green gram..............................54

Horse gram..............................73

Jowar...................................110

Maize chapati...........................89

Ragi (or Raggi).........................123

Rajmah..................................27

Semolina................................94

Black gram dal w/triticum aestivum......66

Green gram dal w/triticum aestivum......89

Bengal gram dal w/triticum aestivum.....77

Tapioca, steamed 1 hr...................100

Varagu..................................97

Green gram dal + paspalum scorbic.......111

Whole greengram.........................81

AUSTRALIAN ABORIGINAL:

Mulga seed (Acacia aneura)..............11

Bread (Acacia coriacea).................66

Bunya nut pine..........................67

Bush honey, sugar bag...................61

Blackbean seed..........................11

Castanospermum australe.................106

Cheeky yam..............................49

Macrozamia communis.....................57

PACIFIC ISLAND FOODS:

Breadfruit..............................97

Taro....................................77

Sweet potato (Ipamoea batatas)..........63

CHINESE FOODS:

Rice vermicelli.........................83

Lungkow bean thread.....................37

MISCELLANEOUS

Fish fingers............................54

Sausages................................40

Ultracal................................55

Sustagen Hospital Formula...............61

Tofu frozen desert, non-dairy...........164

Vitari..................................40

GI-based list:

Gram dal (chana dal)....................7

Nopal prickly pear cactus...............10

Mulga seed (Acacia aneura)..............11

Blackbean seed..........................11

Bengal gram dal (chana dal).............16

Yogurt, low fat, artifically sweet......20

Soya beans, canned......................20

Peanuts.................................21

Acorns stewed with venison..............23

Soya beans..............................25

Rice Bran...............................27

Rajmah..................................27

Cherries................................32

Fructose................................32

Peas, dried.............................32

Milk, chocolate, artifically sweet......34

Brown beans.............................34

Grapefruit..............................36

Lentils, red............................36

Mesquite cakes..........................36

Lungkow bean thread.....................37

Spaghetti, protein enriched.............38

Milk + 30 g bran........................38

Milk, full fat..........................39

Baisen chapati..........................39

Beans, dried, not specified.............40

Sausages................................40

Vitari..................................40

Lentils, not specified..................41

Yellow teparies broth...................41

Kidney beans............................42

Lentils, green..........................42

Black beans.............................43

Butter beans + 5 g. sucrose.............43

Butter beans + 10 g. sucrose............44

Apricots................................44

Butter beans............................44

White teparies broth....................44

Split peas, yellow, boiled..............45

Milk, skim..............................46

Lima beans, baby, frozen................46

Fettuccine..............................46

Yogurt, low fat, fruit sugar sweet......47

Chick peas (garbanzo beans).............47

Rye.....................................48

Barley..................................49

Milk, chocolate, sugar sweetened........49

Kidney beans, autoclaved................49

Cheeky yam..............................49

Vermicelli..............................50

Yogurt, unspecified.....................51

Lima beans broth........................51

Pear, fresh.............................53

Spaghetti, wholemeal....................53

Apple...................................54

Haricot/navy beans......................54

Star pastina............................54

Tomato Soup.............................54

Tortilla................................54

Brown beans.............................54

Green gram..............................54

Fish fingers............................54

Plum....................................55

Pinto beans.............................55

Ultracal................................55

Ravioli, durum, meat filled.............56

Marrowfat, dried........................56

Spaghetti, boiled 5 min.................52

Corn hominy.............................57

Macrozamia communis.....................57

Apple juice.............................58

Chick peas, curry, canned...............58

Wheat kernels...........................59

Black-eyed beans........................59

Spaghetti, white........................59

All-bran................................60

Peach, fresh............................60

Chick peas, canned......................60

Milk + custard + starch + sugar.........61

Spirali, durum..........................61

Barley chapati..........................61

Black gram..............................61

Bush honey, sugar bag...................61

Sustagen Hospital Formula...............61

Orange..................................63

Pear, canned............................63

Lentil soup, canned.....................63

Sweet potato (Ipamoea batatas)..........63

Pinto beans, canned.....................64

Capellini...............................64

Macaroni................................64

Romano beans............................65

Linguine................................65

Rice, instant, boiled 1 min.............65

Lactose.................................65

Cake, sponge............................66

Barley kernel bread.....................66

Rye Kernel bread........................66

Grapes..................................66

Pineapple juice.........................66

Black gram dal w/triticum aestivum......66

Bread (Acacia coriacea).................66

Cake, banana, made with sugar...........67

Fruit loaf..............................67

Peach, canned...........................67

Instant noodles.........................67

Bunya nut pine..........................67

Oat bran bread..........................68

Bulgur..................................68

Rice, parboiled.........................68

Peas, green.............................68

Mixed grain bread.......................69

Rice, parboiled, high amylose...........69

Grapefruit juice........................69

Baked beans, canned.....................69

Red River Cereal........................70

Chocolate...............................70

Pumpernickel............................71

Ice cream, low fat......................71

Tortellini, cheese......................71

Yam.....................................73

Horse gram..............................73

Sultana Bran............................74

Orange juice............................74

Kidney beans, canned....................74

Lentils, green, canned..................74

Bulger bread............................75

Bran Buds...............................75

Kiwifruit...............................75

Cake, pound.............................77

Special K...............................77

Wheat, quick cooking....................77

Banana..................................77

Sweet potato............................77

Potato crisps...........................77

Bengal gram dal w/triticum aestivum.....77

Taro....................................77

Butter beans + 15 g. sucrose............77

Linseed rye bread.......................78

Oat Bran................................78

Buckwheat...............................78

Sweet corn..............................78

Rice, specialty.........................78

Spaghetti, durum........................78

Sweet corn..............................78

Cake, banana, made without sugar........79

Rice, brown.............................79

Oatmeal.................................79

Rich Tea cookies........................79

Jatz....................................79

Fruit cocktail..........................79

Popcorn.................................79

Muesli..................................80

Mango...................................80

Sultanas................................80

Potato, Pontiac, boiled.................80

Potato, white, not specified............80

Rice, wild, Saskatchewan................81

Potato, new.............................81

Whole greengram.........................81

Pita bread, white.......................82

Bajra...................................82

Bran Chex...............................83

Rice, white.............................83

Rice, white, high amylose...............83

Pawpaw..................................83

Rice vermicelli.........................83

Pastry..................................84

Digestives..............................84

Potato, white, Ontario..................85

Pizza, cheese...........................86

Split pea soup..........................86

Hamburger bun...........................87

Porridge................................87

Ice cream...............................87

Potato, Prince Edward Island............87

Muesli Bars.............................87

Muffins.................................88

Shredded Wheatmeal......................89

Maize chapati...........................89

Green gram dal w/triticum aestivum......89

Shortbread..............................91

Raisins.................................91

Beets...................................91

Rye flour bread.........................92

Semolina bread..........................92

Macaroni and Cheese.....................92

Black bean soup.........................92

Sucrose.................................92

Cake, flan..............................93

Oat kernel bread........................93

Couscous................................93

High Fibre Rye Crispread................93

Rockmelon...............................93

Potato, steamed.........................93

Cordial, orange.........................94

Life....................................94

Nutri-grain.............................94

Rice, Mahatma Premium...................94

Pineapple...............................94

Green pea soup, canned..................94

Semolina................................94

Cake, angel food........................95

Barley flour bread......................95

Arrowroot...............................95

Gnocchi.................................95

Croissant...............................96

Grapenuts...............................96

Breton Wheat Crackers...................96

Stoned Wheat Thins......................96

Soft drink, Fanta.......................97

Sustain.................................97

Taco shells.............................97

Mars Bar................................97

MÕfino wild greens......................97

Varagu..................................97

Breadfruit..............................97

Crumpet.................................98

Maize...................................98

Wheat bread, high fiber.................97

Wheat bread, wholemeal flour............99

Shredded Wheat..........................99

Melba toast.............................100

Cream of Wheat..........................100

Wheat Biscuits..........................100

Sao.....................................100

Beans, dried, P. vulgaris...............100

Potato mashed...........................100

Life Savers.............................100

Fruit leather...........................100

Banana, unripe, steamed 1 hr............100

Tapioca, steamed 1 hr...................100

Millet..................................101

Carrots.................................101

Maize meal porridge, unrefined..........101

Wheat bread, white......................101

Golden Grahams..........................102

Pro Stars...............................102

Water Crackers..........................102

Bagel, white............................103

Watermelon..............................103

Swede (rutabaga)........................103

Kaiser rolls............................104

Honey...................................104

Whole-wheat snack bread.................105

Puffed Wheat............................105

Corn chips..............................105

Bread stuffing..........................106

Cheerios................................106

Graham Wafers...........................106

Maize meal porridge, refined............106

Castanospermum australe.................106

Corn Bran...............................107

French fries............................107

Pumpkin.................................107

Donut...................................108

Waffles.................................109

Breakfast bar...........................109

Total...................................109

Rice, Pedle.............................109

Cocopops................................110

Vanilla Wafers..........................110

Rice Cakes..............................110

Jowar...................................110

Green gram dal + paspalum scorbic.......111

Wheat bread, Wonderwhite................112

Morning Coffee cookies..................113

Broad beans (fava beans)................113

Post Flakes.............................114

Rice, Sunbrown Quick....................114

Jelly beans.............................114

Tapioca, boiled with milk...............115

Puffed Crispbread.......................116

Pretzels................................116

Rice Krispies...........................117

Team....................................117

Potato, microwaved......................117

Corn Chex...............................118

Potato, instant.........................118

Cornflakes..............................119

Potato, baked...........................121

Ragi (or Raggi).........................123

Crispix.................................124

Rice, Calrose...........................124

Rice, parboiled, low amylose Pelde......124

Rice, white, low amylose................126

Rice Chex...............................127

Rice Bubbles............................128

Rice, instant, boiled 6 min.............128

Wheat bread, gluten free................129

Cactus jam..............................130

Rice pasta, brown.......................131

Lucozade................................136

French baguette.........................136

Glucose.................................137

Parsnips................................139

Glucose tablets.........................146

Maltose.................................150

Tofu frozen desert, non-dairy...........164

Based on Glucose=100

RATING . . . . . FOOD ITEM

110 . . . . . MALTOSE

100 . . . . . GLUCOSE

98 . . . . . . Potato, Russet, Baked

97 . . . . . . Parsnips

92 . . . . . . Carrots

87 . . . . . . Honey

80 . . . . . . Potato, Instant Mashed

80 . . . . . . Cornflakes

72 . . . . . . Whole Wheat Bread

72 . . . . . . White Rice

70 . . . . . . Potato, White

69 . . . . . . White Bread

68 . . . . . . Mars Bar

67 . . . . . . Shredded Wheat

66 . . . . . . Swiss Museli

66 . . . . . . Brown Rice

64 . . . . . . Raisins

64 . . . . . . Beets

62 . . . . . . Bananas

59 . . . . . . SUCROSE

59 . . . . . . Sweet Corn

59 . . . . . . Pastry

51 . . . . . . Bran

51 . . . . . . Green Peas

51 . . . . . . Potato Chips

51 . . . . . . Sweet Potato

50 . . . . . . White Spaghetti

49 . . . Oatmeal (not on previous list)

45 . . . . . . Grapes

42 . . . . . . Whole Grain Rye Bread

42 . . . . . . Whole Wheat Spaghetti

40 . . . . . . Orange

39 . . . . . . Apples

38 . . . . . . Tomatos

36 . . . . . . Ice Cream

36 . . . . . . Chick-Peas

36 . . . . . . Lima Beans

36 . . . . . . Yogurt

34 . . . . . . Milk, Whole

32 . . . . . . Milk, Skim

29 . . . . . . Kidney Beans

29 . . . . . . Lentils

34 . . . . . . Pears

28 . . . . . . Sausages

26 . . . . . . Peaches

26 . . . . . . Grapefruit

25 . . . . . . Plums

23 . . . . . . Cherries

20 . . . . . . FRUCTOSE

15 . . . . . . Soybeans

13 . . . . . . Peanuts


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Wicked, thanks for that guys, I can work out my diet now  I'm sure theres something there I like, celery is nice, though I like salt on it, is this ok?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate, you will lose sh*tloads of muscle on only 1500cals a day, no matter how much protien you eat.

Multiply your weight in lbs by 15. This is your calorie maintenence figure, subtract 500ckals from your total and you should have a nice steady total of cals for losing fat.

I don't know what you think about diet splits but I find 60% Protein 20% Carb 20% Fat split works well for losing fat.

For example if you weigh 200lbs your calorie maintenence figure would be 3000ckals and your cutting figure would be 2500kcals

2500 x .60 = 1500kcals (protein)

2500 x .20 = 500kcals (carbs)

2500 x .20 = 500kcals (fat)

1g protein = 4kcals

1g carbs =kcals

1g fat = 9kcals

So you should aim to eat:

1500kcals / 4 = 375g of protein per day

500kcals / 4 = 125g carbs per day

500kcals / 9 = 56g fat per day

However bro the above is just a suggestion. If I remember correctly you are on a cycle at the moment, don't be impatient to lose fat straight after a cycle, your test levels will be low and jumping straight into low-calorie dieting will lose a lot of muscle.

Carbs are not the enemy bro, we need them to survive, needless to say I am not a fan of low carb dieting.

Fat-loss is a gradual thing bro, you can't drop loads of bodyfat in a short peroid, give it time and you will lose fat.

Stick to cardio 4-5 times a week consider HIIT or if you want to do steady-state keep sessions to 30mins at the most.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

you could add in some t3 mate but if you do make sure you do some research first so you know what you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

I've asked this before but can't remember where I asked it, what the fcuk is T3?  I might do EQ/test cycle while I'm cutting to save muscle


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

what is hgh, and what does it do?

is it legal? or is it a steroid?

do u inject it? an dhow much is it? if this is not a bad question i know u guys don't like prices of roids being discussed but i don't know if it is or not?

what is an IU?

i know that is a stupid question!

thanks guys!

winger great post mate very inciteful!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *what is hgh, and what does it do?*
> 
> ...


Thanks Robin. Hgh (human growth hormone) Very expensive. I dont think you get the gains for the price. IU is the mesurment of the water to the hgh.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice post Jock. Very informative. I agree with that post. The only thing I would add to it is the carbs you eat are the difference. Insanity. Eat brocolli, tomatoes, peachs, nuts, spinish, celery. If your diet was comprised of those carbs you will be healthier and the high fiber just works great for the body. Fish, turkey, chicken, you would get ripped. Diet is key. Go to the list and stick with the lower numbers. Cardio first thing in the morning. Some say not to drop weight after your cycle, only because you might loose some muscle. Clean diet can fix that problem. Go heavy 8-10 reps but dont do as many sets because of the lack of recouperation.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey If you are not careful you could be running the rixk of overtraining, depending on what your weightlifting routine is. If you are doin 2 hours cardio a day along with a high volume train could be to much to handle (unless you invoke help from the dark (steroid side).

4% or lower??? I wouldn't recommend goin that low (very hard to reach), if its for a show you could do many tricks for that final temperory pre-contast (water manipulation, salt levels etc). Any thing sub 10% is awesom and your abs will be out

Great post from winger, useful data. Doing some research on his Therory, interests me


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOULDN'T LIKE TO GO BELOW 10% REALLY BUT WOULD LIKE TO GET THE ABS OUT

and would love a big waist still want huge abs like the wsm that polanovic guy and ofocurse insanity!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Musclehed
> 
> *Hey If you are not careful you could be running the rixk of overtraining, depending on what your weightlifting routine is. If you are doin 2 hours cardio a day along with a high volume train could be to much to handle (unless you invoke help from the dark (steroid side). *
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you on that. Post cycle is hard for the body to recoup. Heavy weights, less sets. In fact 3 work set per body part is more than ample. As far as the diet. Eat the good protein as stated. But more importantly, eat the good carbs, (less than 50) and the omega 3 fatty acids would be nice. You cant burn fat without fat. Ask some good questions and I have the answers. Diet info is easy. Doing the diet is not. I have a good diet but drink beer every day. So my diet even has to be more strick than the next guy. Add in my age and there you go. Training is the easy part.

Thanks Musclehed. Are you missing an a in the head part?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

hey robin glad you mentioned insanity there because he is way stronger than marius pudzionowski


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *hey robin glad you mentioned insanity there because he is way stronger than marius pudzionowski *


Well yea, he is the wsm. How can anyone compete with that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes indeed...winger knows what he's talking about...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Insanity
> 
> *Yes indeed...winger knows what he's talking about... *


Thanks I didn't realize that you were equally as smart. I think it should look like this. Wsm+Wsm, wait a minute, I think I have to type it out now...............damn. Worlds strongest man+ worlds smartest man+15 years martial arts training=bmf.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

bmf?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bad Mutha Fcuka


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Ah, how sweet


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

bmf thats me to a tee 

insanity i had to get him in there i knew he would have an excuse to post aswell if i didn't!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Insanity
> 
> *Ah, how sweet *


Yea I thought so. I love you so much...................................:confused:


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

weirdos! eahc to their own though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *weirdos! eahc to their own though *


Can you say spell check?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

hell no!

why bother i just type fast and get it out of the way don't even read it before i send it

never mind


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You cant say spell check. Say it out load right now. Ok now apply it.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

screw you! spell check, i am mostly right only get it wrong every now and then


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

well that is better than myself. I cant spell worth a darn.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree with musclehed.

If you go below 6% body fat you will get sick easy.

4% is just too low and you dont need to go that low to look good.

Plus going that low you surely will lose too much muscle.

Cardio twice a day, and lift, while dieting, and working?

Wow, take it easy turbo, the body has limitations even for the WSM.

Next time I diet down, I am going to diet and then when I hit a plateau, I will introduce the cardio. Last plateau I hit was only at about week 3 or 4 or about 10 lbs of body weight.

I just bought a smoking tread mill with a CD player and speakers on it. It even has its own fan that blows on you and has a heart rate monitor.

The treadmill has incline (adjustable) and shock absorbers for the tread. It even lifts up and locks the tread up in the vertical position so it is out of the way. Big money though.

I would take my time and lose slowly bro. Atkins aproach works nicely but you can just slowly cut the calories starting with the carbs first then slowly decrease.

Cheat days are good to confuse the body and some L-Glutamine will help with catabolism while dieting.

There is a product called cortislim :http://attheplace.tripod.com/

Helps block cortisol which is good during cycle too and post cycle as cortisol is a coutermeasure while using AAS and is high after a cycle.

This stuff will keep cortisol in check for better/faster fat loss.

OKG is another anti-catabolic amino acid compound.

Also this is a good one and cheap too: Vitamin-C, 1000 mg 3 times daily also inhibits cortisol formation. Ephedrine at a dosage of 25 mg-50 mg three times daily significantly inhibited catabolic activity when it was stacked with any other cortisol inhibiting goodie.

And look into some HGH as this is killer for fat loss.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Is Insanity a former WSM?

or have a misinterpreted everything as usual?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is an ongoing thing on the board.

We tell him that to make him feel good but dont tell anyone it will be our little secret.


----------



## Musclemad (Jan 20, 2004)

HI guys what is HGH? is it a steroid or legal ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Human Growth Hormone.

It is not a steroid but it is growth hormone that the pituitary gland produces the first two hours of sleep.

Very expensive and has only modest gains.

Here is a link: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1466


----------

